# Worst pieces of Marketing/Advertising?



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jan 18, 2021)

What are the worst pieces of marketing/advertisements you've seen? Gonna have to say all of PETA's library of strange and downright disgusting marketing attempts. Here's a library of PETA's classiest campaigns and photos.





PETA protesting Blather's and the museum in the new-ish Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Keep in mind they're trying to cancel a fictional owl and trying to shut down a virtual museum where you have to DONATE fish/bugs, which are optional. This is what happens when you trying to tear something down with no prior knowledge of the subject.





PETA blaming milk on making kids autistic. Of course, there is no link or connection between milk and the fact that it's making kids autistic. It's simply false. PETA making fun of autistic people to help with their "cause".





PETA compares the caging of animals to the holocaust concentration camp. Nothing to else to say.

Not to mention that PETA kills most of the animals they take in and compare woman to wales and pigs.

Classy, I know.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jan 18, 2021)

YouTube ads. I don't feel the need to explain


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 18, 2021)

DaftMob said:


> Compare woman to wales and pigs


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Medulseur (Jan 18, 2021)

Whenever I see ads that say shit like "Be yourself! Be unique! Be amazing! Ect" especially when it comes from corporation or big tech. Makes me roll my eyes so hard they nearly fall out.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 18, 2021)

Political campaigns.


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 18, 2021)

Gillette's ads two years ago where they went from "the best a man can get" to "toxic masculinity is bad" has to be one of the most legendary fuck ups.


----------



## byuu (Jan 18, 2021)

PETA also has really stupid ad games:


			https://www.peta.org/features/games/
		




Virtual meat and fur is murder!


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 18, 2021)

DaftMob said:


> PETA blaming milk on making kids autistic. Of course, there is no link or connection between milk and the fact that it's making kids autistic. It's simply false. PETA making fun of autistic people to help with their "cause".



PETA should thank milk for Kiwi Farms and its userbase then.


----------



## Wish I knew (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Quiznos Spongmonkeys We Love The Subs ad
					

Quiznos commercial with the Spongmonkeys - We Love The SubsSubscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/rathergoodstuff?sub_confirmation=1Martin Agency. Joel Veit...




					youtu.be


----------



## Antique Rice (Jan 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> PETA also has really stupid ad games:
> 
> 
> https://www.peta.org/features/games/
> ...


That Cooking Mama ripoff was legendarily ridiculous though. I played it just for giggles, then I ate a big juicy hamburger.

Can we talk about how every mobile game right now has ads that have nothing to do with the game itself? 

Like this shit here. Gardenscapes is just a Candy Crush clone but every ad they have is some kind of variation on picking what tool to use to save the butler character, or that open doors in the correct order to avoid the traps ad that was popular for a while.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 18, 2021)

Kroger ads. Oh *GOD, *the Kroger ads!




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Also, remember the Wii U ads? They were the reason the system flopped.


----------



## CHARizard (Jan 18, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> Quiznos Spongmonkeys We Love The Subs ad
> 
> 
> Quiznos commercial with the Spongmonkeys - We Love The SubsSubscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/rathergoodstuff?sub_confirmation=1Martin Agency. Joel Veit...
> ...



I havnt seen a Quiznos in almost a decade but I still remember these horrible commercials, which tells me the marketing worked.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 18, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> View attachment 1855217
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just looking for this thinking it's was Taco del Mar or Chipotles stupid ad campaign.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 18, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Kroger ads. Oh *GOD, *the Kroger ads!
> View attachment 1855228
> 
> View attachment 1855232


I love how the Kroger ads are almost exactly like that awful Grubhub ad. There's even a video that switched out the audio and it's eerie just how similar they are when you get down to it.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jan 18, 2021)

These fucking commercials that would air every 5 minutes on every single network.





Then they remade them, with an even worse (non) punchline.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 18, 2021)

It's terrible and awesome at the same time. It's awesome because it's funny, and you remember it. It's only terrible (for him) because it makes him seem like a cheesy lawyer. 
Texas LAW HAWK!


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 18, 2021)

This.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 18, 2021)

Which of course led to mockery and ridicule like this...


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Antique Rice (Jan 18, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Kroger ads. Oh *GOD, *the Kroger ads!
> View attachment 1855228
> 
> View attachment 1855232



As bad as the ads themselves are, the thing that bugs me the most about Kroger is the designs for those characters. Just.... sinfully ugly, in ways I can't really define. They might have looked fine as a 2D doodle, but bringing them into the 3D world just feels wrong.


----------



## M3xus (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm still chuckling that EA's Paul Marketing at the time thought Your Mom Hates Dead Space 2 was a good idea.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 18, 2021)

Someone mentioned this on /pol/ and quietly I have been playing this game about advertising.
Go out there and no matter where you are, look for intact black couples or white couples. Count the number of times you see a black man with a black woman, count the number of times you even see a white guy, let alone portrayed positively, and then count the number of times you see a white chick with or without kids with a white dude around.
It's been... interesting. Ara~


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 18, 2021)

Wraith said:


> Someone mentioned this on /pol/ and quietly I have been playing this game about advertising.
> Go out there and no matter where you are, look for intact black couples or white couples. Count the number of times you see a black man with a black woman, count the number of times you even see a white guy, let alone portrayed positively, and then count the number of times you see a white chick with or without kids with a white dude around.
> It's been... interesting. Ara~



It is a pretty eye-opening game, that.


----------



## Dick Justice (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m sick of adverts that use some variant on “Join the [X] Revolution!” There’s nothing revolutionary about pledging allegiance to a different corporation.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Jan 18, 2021)

As I remember it, this shit had no active ingredient. It was just slime.

Edit: Looked it up and yeah, it was homeopathic nonsense. A placebo.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 18, 2021)

CWCissey said:


>


Good of them to get fucking Tim and Eric as creative consultants.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 18, 2021)

Antique Rice said:


> As bad as the ads themselves are, the thing that bugs me the most about Kroger is the designs for those characters. Just.... sinfully ugly, in ways I can't really define. They might have looked fine as a 2D doodle, but bringing them into the 3D world just feels wrong.


Humans of Not-So-Flat Design. I can't wait until this shit dies.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jan 19, 2021)

How do we convince people to drink milk and appeal to the tradition of the Indianapolis 500?
Why, with gimps bathing on a big bathtub full of milk, and closeups to human anatomy with milk for blood, of course!


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Jan 20, 2021)

Get this ad all the time whenever I am trying to watch movies on putlocker. Weirdly enough It has been the only ad to be able to bypass Brave's built in adblock for whatever reason...


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Jan 20, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> View attachment 1855217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear god, I remember these. That one picture, shuffled in the PowerPoint slideshow at the local restaurant... What ad exec thought these were cute or "lolsorandum"? They're like the advertising version of the Raving Rabbids. There's a reason Ubisoft hasn't been using the Raving Rabbids much (and never in association with Rayman anymore) in recent years.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Jan 20, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Kroger ads. Oh *GOD, *the Kroger ads!
> View attachment 1855228
> 
> View attachment 1855232
> ...



I don't know. This could just be a very cunning way of convincing us that their prices really are THAT low, since they obviously couldn't afford better marketing.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 20, 2021)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> As I remember it, this shit had no active ingredient. It was just slime.
> 
> Edit: Looked it up and yeah, it was homeopathic nonsense. A placebo.


I remember so many people saying something to the effect of, "so they didn't focus on the ad.  That just means it really works."

People feel like if they say mean thing (ad sucks) they need to say nice thing (but product good.)

I discovered misanthropy early in life.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 20, 2021)

A large property manager took out ads to inform people that they wish to see paper consumption go down. A lot of the people working on their properties are nurses. It ends with "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!".

The name of the company is Locum and they wished to inform people that they're not sending out christmas cards because they care about the environment


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 20, 2021)

Was this a deliberate shit-stirring move? Because I refuse to believe anyone in marketing could be so stupid.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 21, 2021)

Wraith said:


> Someone mentioned this on /pol/ and quietly I have been playing this game about advertising.
> Go out there and no matter where you are, look for intact black couples or white couples. Count the number of times you see a black man with a black woman, count the number of times you even see a white guy, let alone portrayed positively, and then count the number of times you see a white chick with or without kids with a white dude around.
> It's been... interesting. Ara~





CWCissey said:


> It is a pretty eye-opening game, that.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 21, 2021)

Flo from Progressive. She was fine at first but the commercials just got stupider and stupider. Actress is probably making bank though.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jan 21, 2021)

The original Jake from State Farm commercial was dumb (the dude talking to him legit sounds like he's calling a sex line),  but nothing special.

Then in 2020, they introduced _black_ Jake from State Farm, and they've made like 10 different ads where every person he encounters kisses his ass. It's such obvious race pandering, it's not even funny.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 21, 2021)

Coke's shitty campaign after the rebrand of their diet cans. I don't even know.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 21, 2021)

Which of my fellow Britbongs remembers this classic?






Looks like the Skills Centre didn't offer acting lessons, sadly.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 21, 2021)

Just looking at it makes me feel uncomfortable.


Spoiler


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 21, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Just looking at it makes me feel uncomfortable.
> View attachment 1862014


For those with a Jonbenet Ramsay fetish


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 21, 2021)

South American Tapir said:


> The original Jake from State Farm commercial was dumb (the dude talking to him legit sounds like he's calling a sex line),  but nothing special.
> 
> Then in 2020, they introduced _black_ Jake from State Farm, and they've made like 10 different ads where every person he encounters kisses his ass. It's such obvious race pandering, it's not even funny.


The one with the pizza delivery....thing. is it a troon? I think it is a troon


----------



## Panama (Jan 21, 2021)

Spunt said:


> Which of my fellow Britbongs remembers this classic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be perfect with Oblivion music.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 22, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> View attachment 1855217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I unironically loved this commercial as a kid and thought it was peak comedy, which tells you how terrible my taste was as a kid. My friends and I affectionately referred to these as the "Roadkill Hamsters". Perhaps their marketing strategy was to target 5th graders who spent all their afternoons watching flash animations on AlbinoBlackSheep in the hopes that we'd beg our parents to take us to Quizno's.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 22, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Gillette's ads two years ago where they went from "the best a man can get" to "toxic masculinity is bad" has to be one of the most legendary fuck ups.


That's one of the worst things I've ever seen, it's so fucking creepy, it's literally like something out of a dystopian movie.



Flip: Draw 2 said:


> View attachment 1855217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't these ads kill the company?



Wraith said:


> Someone mentioned this on /pol/ and quietly I have been playing this game about advertising.
> Go out there and no matter where you are, look for intact black couples or white couples. Count the number of times you see a black man with a black woman, count the number of times you even see a white guy, let alone portrayed positively, and then count the number of times you see a white chick with or without kids with a white dude around.
> It's been... interesting. Ara~





CWCissey said:


> It is a pretty eye-opening game, that.





Wraith said:


> View attachment 1861606





South American Tapir said:


> The original Jake from State Farm commercial was dumb (the dude talking to him legit sounds like he's calling a sex line),  but nothing special.
> 
> Then in 2020, they introduced _black_ Jake from State Farm, and they've made like 10 different ads where every person he encounters kisses his ass. It's such obvious race pandering, it's not even funny.


This is something I've noticed as well, every advertisement these days is pushing for diversity first and whatever product it's supposed to be advertising a distant second.

I like to watch old commercials on Youtube and you'll see that commercials have been plenty diverse for a while, but in a way that more reflected the reality of American society and not for propagandistic purposes.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 22, 2021)

When I think Doom, I think flippin' that rhythm.




At least choose something aggressive, Bethesda.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 22, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> When I think Doom, I think flippin' that rhythm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beth execs: "We need something hip for this trailer! Who cares if it couldn't be farther from fitting in with the material or the actual OST of any of the games?"

Also why did they add some shitty grunt to picking up the first hell priest?


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Didn't these ads kill the company?



No, the way they fucked their franchisees in the ass killed the company.  For example, they forced them to buy ingredients from a massively overpriced supply company which provided at best mediocre produce.

I can't remember off the top of my head if that turned out with the supply company being a subsidiary of Quiznos, or if it was a kickback situation, but bottom line they put their own franchisees out of business.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 24, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> No, the way they fucked their franchisees in the ass killed the company.  For example, they forced them to buy ingredients from a massively overpriced supply company which provided at best mediocre produce.
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head if that turned out with the supply company being a subsidiary of Quiznos, or if it was a kickback situation, but bottom line they put their own franchisees out of business.


From what I can recall they made their franchisees pay out the ass for ingredients. The only Quiznos still in business are run independently, as far as I can tell.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 24, 2021)

also, the milkshake lady in the grub hub commercial reminds me too much of kailyn. Same jawline.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 25, 2021)

And what about those "feel bad" commericals where it shows abandoned dogs, children and what have you and plays that somber music?

Like come on, man.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jan 25, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Coke's shitty campaign after the rebrand of their diet cans. I don't even know.


She's one of those people who appear disabled but doctors can't find anything wrong


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jan 25, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> And what about those "feel bad" commericals where it shows abandoned dogs, children and what have you and plays that somber music?
> 
> Like come on, man.


Oh God, and they last like 20 minutes too.

It's right up there with the fat old white guy with the white beard talking about poor brown kids and how they don't have water and food and won't I please just give $1.99 a day to support poor Jamal so he doesn't have to drink from a puddle?

God, I hated him and Sally Struthers.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 25, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Oh God, and they last like 20 minutes too.
> 
> It's right up there with the fat old white guy with the white beard talking about poor brown kids and how they don't have water and food and won't I please just give $1.99 a day to support poor Jamal so he doesn't have to drink from a puddle?
> 
> God, I hated him and Sally Struthers.


I'm like: bitch, I got my own problems. Why not use the money from the commercial to help those people?


----------



## Devyn (Jan 25, 2021)

Wraith said:


> View attachment 1861606


"Roar" = "raw", of course



And it somehow gets worse:



Not very subtle.

The white population is shrinking, we're already a global minority and shit like this is a very deliberate slap in the face.
Jonathan Shokrian (He, Him, His) - Founder and CEO - MeUndies | LinkedIn

MeUndies' Founder Went to Prison and Befriended a Bank Robber. It Was Great for Business. (entrepreneur.com)

(((Imagine my shock)))


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jan 26, 2021)

The best way to sell your expensive vehicle? Make an ad featuring a spoiled, smarmy kid.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 26, 2021)

What is it with every child in advertising being goddamn creepy?


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 26, 2021)

It's so bad that your sharing it, the marketing team is making you guys do the work for them.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 26, 2021)

South American Tapir said:


> The best way to sell your expensive vehicle? Make an ad featuring a spoiled, smarmy kid.


I don't think I've seen an advertiser being this blatant in trying to manipulate feelings of inferiority in people in a long time. 



Andy Bandy Man said:


> It's so bad that your sharing it, the marketing team is making you guys do the work for them.


I really don't get why people still parrot this. If an ad is so bad that it makes people associate your product with annoying garbage, they will like your product less. There's an example in this thread from just recently of just how badly this can go for a company. Grubhub made an ad so cheap and off-putting that it was memed to death and their stock tanked, but there are plenty of other examples throughout the years.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 26, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I really don't get why people still parrot this.


Okay, let me make it more nuanced.
If it's an unknown brand, your doing work for them,

GrubHub got hit for other reason, as we're getting near the part of the year when most traded companies publish their earnings. 

There was a lot of speculation with grubhub, and other delivery apps around the pandemic.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 26, 2021)

This is a retroactively unfortunate advert.




More like “this is the UNDERage of the train” amirite???


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 26, 2021)

Wraith said:


> View attachment 1861606


Weird. I got rid of cable and shit so I don't get commercials (... also don't read a lot of magazines) so the only point of reference I have is that one cheerios commercial from 2014-ish that everyone had a shitfit over.


----------



## Jozef (Jan 26, 2021)

That McDonald's commercial for the bacon big mac. It's a nerdy insufferable white guy throwing a bitch fit at his cool, attractive black friend in a zoom meeting for calling it a big mac because "BIG MACS DON'T HAVE BACON!" then the black guy says, "It's so hard to be your friend."
And that commercial airs 3 times during every commercial break.

The commercial has next to nothing to do with the big mac, they don't even show the damn thing. It's just using a burger (with rubbery, barely edible "bacon" on it) as an excuse to make fun of white men.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 26, 2021)

Jozef said:


> That McDonald's commercial for the bacon big mac. It's a nerdy insufferable white guy throwing a bitch fit at his cool, attractive black friend in a zoom meeting for calling it a big mac because "BIG MACS DON'T HAVE BACON!" then the black guy says, "It's so hard to be your friend."
> And that commercial airs 3 times during every commercial break.
> 
> The commercial has next to nothing to do with the big mac, they don't even show the damn thing. It's just using a burger (with rubbery, barely edible "bacon" on it) as an excuse to make fun of white men.



I'll give the British version of that ad something, they at least embarrassed an old football manager and his idiot son with that.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jan 26, 2021)

PETA's "Sea Kittens" campaign:




To be fair, this was a film school's submission:





Pretty much anything and everything that comes in the YT app: fucking Coin Master - must have spent a lot of money to get J-Lo and Cardi B, but they're still shit.
Strategy games that seem to have stolen Red Alert 1&2 assets: Warpath and some kind of zombie exterminator shit. I'd gladly use NewPipe but that's a wonky piece of crap that shits itself half the time.


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 26, 2021)

Wraith said:


> View attachment 1861606


burgers?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 26, 2021)

Honeycomb's old mascot, Crazy Craving is something straight outta someone's nightmare.

The mascot was originally was a puppet for the first few ads. But when they switched to CGI, that's when shit hitted the fan.





Seriously! If this thing comes near me, I'll blow it's freaking brains out.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 26, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Strategy games that seem to have stolen Red Alert 1&2 assets: Warpath and some kind of zombie exterminator shit. I'd gladly use NewPipe but that's a wonky piece of crap that shits itself half the time.



Use Vanced then. It's way better in many ways and is just a modification of the actual Youtube app.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Panama said:


> This would be perfect with Oblivion music.


I hope this does it for you


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jan 27, 2021)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> View attachment 1855217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope whoever made this is institutionalized.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 27, 2021)

Head On! Apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 27, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> Head On! Apply directly to the forehead.


*AVAILABLE AT WALGREENS!*


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jan 27, 2021)

I know any Burger King commercial featuring the King is easy-mode but this commercial was probably the one I remember the most.






This commercial was so bad I didn't eat Burger King for ten years due to the poor taste it left in my mouth.


----------



## Totally Awesome (Jan 27, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> Head On! Apply directly to the forehead.


I was going to say that these commercials aren't that bad, but then I realized I used to not be bothered by commercials so much.  When I watched a lot of TV, I didn't mind watching them.  Now that I've given up TV and started exclusively using the internet, I can't stand being interrupted by commercials anymore.


----------



## Devyn (Jan 28, 2021)

"Coloured is better"




The people who make commercials _really_ fucking hate white men.


Spoiler: archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 28, 2021)

When old ad execs try to be hip and it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 28, 2021)

Goddamn ovaltine commercials

MORE OVALTINE PLEASE
the moms like "I HAVE TO MAKE MORE!!!" all creepy

Remember erin esurance? Her commercials were fun albeit pointless. But the kicker? Rule 34 and perverts are why she was done away with.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jan 28, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Remember erin esurance? Her commercials were fun albeit pointless. But the kicker? Rule 34 and perverts are why she was done away with.


I always found that strange. Someone on the marketing team clearly knew that was going to happen, and yet the company acts baffled when it actually does.

They even agreed to make ads where they flat out say it.





(This ad definitely goes against the thread.)


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 28, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1877308
> When old ad execs try to be hip and it goes horribly wrong.


Come on down and have sex with our sandwiches.


----------



## Totally Awesome (Jan 29, 2021)

Devyn said:


> "Coloured is better"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today's society is sexist against men.  Most people think all men are bad, and all women are good.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 29, 2021)

Commericals on broadcast TV in the States. Here's a few examples:



Spoiler







Cringe





YOU MAY BE ENTITLED TO SUBSTANTIAL COMPENSATION





Folgers coffee and soccer practice





Do you have Medicare? 





Aimed at the five zoomers watching



Repeat a dozen times in the span of one Stargate episode and serve.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 29, 2021)

Totally Awesome said:


> Today's society is sexist against men.  Most people think all men are bad, and all women are good.


I don't know anyone who thinks this.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 29, 2021)

Devyn said:


> "Coloured is better"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did a follow up:


----------



## Devyn (Jan 29, 2021)

Tragi-Chan said:


> They did a follow up:


I kinda laughed when the lid opened that time, ngl
Also:




I wonder if this is a Chinese knockoff of the original Italian version, or if this came first?

Either way, predictably there are a ton of news stories on YouTube about how horribly raaaycist this is whereas the ads dumping on Whitey are considered just fine


----------



## Picklechu (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 2, 2021)

A long time ago there was this fucking cereal commercial where the Mom bought the wrong kind, the kids complained, and she got down on her hands and knees bowing and saying "Can you ever forgive me?"

That shit pissed my wife off so bad I thought she was going to have a stroke.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 2, 2021)

Have you seen this creative ad, so silly, who would ever fall for it?!?


----------



## ditto (Feb 2, 2021)

Jerry Seinfeld's ads for Microsoft. Does this make you want to upgrade to Windows Vista?


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 2, 2021)

ditto said:


> Jerry Seinfeld's ads for Microsoft. Does this make you want to upgrade to Windows Vista?


Wow, putting very rich man and super rich ceo guy whom haven't had contact with regular society in years together in whacky random situations that somewhat vaguely resemble what people who don't have millions/billions of dollars go through every day? Sign me up for one of Microsoft's worst OSes ever designed. How the hell does this even tell the viewer about Vista in the slightest? Bill Gates is in it, but that could just be any Microsoft product. The comedy only resembles Seinfeld superficially if that, assuming that's what the ad agency that wrote this travesty was going for. What audience was this even aimed at?


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Meanwhile in Australia, sometime around the turn of the century.  The best bit is that the ads got more unhinged as time went on.  Headphone users and/or people sensitive to strobing effects should exercise caution when watching these.

1999





2000





2001





2003 (bear in mind that Mr. Bankrupt allegedly "closed forever" in 2001)


----------



## solidus (Feb 2, 2021)

The MTV 2017 resolutions for white guys video. Not technically an ad but they spent full SJW and the results were what you would expect:






Edit: Embedding


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 2, 2021)

These commercials were a staple of the 90s on Chicagoland TV.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 2, 2021)

This one I'm including not because it's the worst, but people freaked out the worst over it.









						Nike Friday 13th Jason Commercial
					






					www.youtube.com
				




So, the woman outruns Jason fucking Vorhees and women groups FREAKED OUT that she ran away instead of staying all girl power and beating him up or something.

Neglecting the fact that it was JASON FUCKING VORHEES who's got a bigger body count than the off post liquor store.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> This one I'm including not because it's the worst, but people freaked out the worst over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fuck do you beat up Jason the motherfucker takes bullets and hatchets to the head and keeps coming holy fuck watch a fucking horror movie you dumb bitches


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 2, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Remember erin esurance? Her commercials were fun albeit pointless. But the kicker? Rule 34 and perverts are why she was done away with.


People are so desperate for porn that they have drawn Rule 34 of the people in the fucking GrubHub commercial.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> People are so desperate for porn that they have drawn Rule 34 of the people in the fucking GrubHub commercial.


Including the CGI kids I'm sure because they never get off the degeneracy train at the first stop


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 3, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> I hope whoever made this is institutionalized.


I hope they're recognized as the true modern day Andy Warhol they are


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 3, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> People are so desperate for porn that they have drawn Rule 34 of the people in the fucking GrubHub commercial.


I'm sorry what...u serious


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Feb 3, 2021)

One I always thought was weird as a kid:
That Chef Boyardee commercial where a little girl wants to buy a can of ravioli(?) at the supermarket, but her mom says, "No, you've had it every night this week."

"But I love Chef..."

Then, the can rolls away, traveling even onto the highway, and makes it to the little girl's house. Her mom asks what she wants for dinner, and she brings her mom the can.

All I could ever think is, "Won't the mom think she stole it?"


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 3, 2021)

Alegria and Bubbly Pixar/Illumination esque 3D models.


----------



## Sperghetti (Apr 29, 2021)

Just had to resurrect this thread after I saw a Tampax commercial featuring Amy Schumer talking to some chick in a public restroom. Just the way she almost gleefully says "Sounds like someone got her period!" and then proceeds to whip out several boxes of tampons and talk to the woman in the stall about their sizes immediately made me think of Yaniv. _Nobody_ should sound that excited about getting to offer somebody else a tampon.


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 29, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> Just had to resurrect this thread after I saw a Tampax commercial featuring Amy Schumer talking to some chick in a public restroom. Just the way she almost gleefully says "Sounds like someone got her period!" and then proceeds to whip out several boxes of tampons and talk to the woman in the stall about their sizes immediately made me think of Yaniv. _Nobody_ should sound that excited about getting to offer somebody else a tampon.


On top of the weird message, why is Amy Schumer still being promoted? I forgot about her existing for a few years until I saw this ad.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 29, 2021)

I think shitty and weird ads and i think videogame ads. 





American Kirby has attitude issues



















You have a japanese game from a franchise that is not very well known in the west, what do you do to introduce people to it? Not mention anything about the game itself except it fucking stinks. call the developers repulsive and  claim even your friends will turn on you for buying it. "Is it really worth it?"   Congratulations Mr Ad genius, 20 years from now hipsters will lie on gaming boards about being one of the three total people who bought the game in America when it came out.
















Scamming kids for that sweet tuition money or at least making an attempt.










And who could forget dear  rat boy


----------



## Wraith (Apr 30, 2021)

Just the other day I saw my first black man with a black woman advertising _anywhere_ in like a decade. It was on a cereal box for muddy something. If I can get a photo later I'll do that.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Apr 30, 2021)

Wraith said:


> Just the other day I saw my first black man with a black woman advertising _anywhere_ in like a decade. It was on a cereal box for muddy something. If I can get a photo later I'll do that.


I think you're thinking of John Legend and Chrissy Teigan, two of the most astroturfed celebrities out there. They've been showing up in a lot of advertisements lately for some reason, despite neither of them being all that well known.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 30, 2021)

Jeff Boomhauer said:


> I think you're thinking of John Legend and Chrissy Teigan, two of the most astroturfed celebrities out there. They've been showing up in a lot of advertisements lately for some reason, despite neither of them being all that well known.


Didn't she have a miscarriage recently?

And now she's appearing in ads...

These things are probably not related in anyway though...


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyone remember that Puppy-Monkey-Baby thing from like 2015 or so? No company has realized that  "lolrandom" humor almost never works.

I don't know anyone that would look at that and think, "Man, I want some Mountain Dew."


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> I think shitty and weird ads and i think videogame ads. View attachment 2130298
> 
> 
> American Kirby has attitude issues
> ...


These are so bad, they're good.

Reminds me of Wolfenstein 2's Make America Nazi-Free Again marketing. 

First thing I thought was "how do you make a game about killing Nazis political?"


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 1, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> People are so desperate for porn that they have drawn Rule 34 of the people in the fucking GrubHub commercial.


Of course it's true. Just search for_ GrubHub rule34.  _There is one labeled "burger cock vore".


----------



## AbyssStarer (May 1, 2021)

This ad didn't help Sony sell the Vita at all. Most agreed it was simply distasteful.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

AbyssStarer said:


> This ad didn't help Sony sell the Vita at all. Most agreed it was simply distasteful.
> View attachment 2134618


Are those back boobs? What the fuck?





Sony is horrible with advertising.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> These are so bad, they're good.
> 
> Reminds me of Wolfenstein 2's Make America Nazi-Free Again marketing.
> 
> First thing I thought was "how do you make a game about killing Nazis political?"


Being so corny or just bad makes them very amusing to me too but they still misrepresent the product and often fail to generate proper excitement and sell them. 



AbyssStarer said:


> This ad didn't help Sony sell the Vita at all. Most agreed it was simply distasteful.
> View attachment 2134618


Reminds me of these


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Being so corny or just bad makes them very amusing to me too but they still misrepresent the product and often fail to generate proper excitement and sell them.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of these
> ...


SEGA in the 90s sounds like a pervert.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> SEGA in the 90s sounds like a pervert.


SEGA in the 90s was doing a shit ton of coke


----------



## Internet_Loner (May 1, 2021)

Ghostbusters '16

Never had I wanted to see a movie less.


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> These are so bad, they're good.
> 
> Reminds me of Wolfenstein 2's Make America Nazi-Free Again marketing.
> 
> First thing I thought was "how do you make a game about killing Nazis political?"


How big did they really think the demographic of antifa gamers that actually play FPSes is? Most of them seem to be spergs for life sim games or other casual titles.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> How big did they really think the demographic of antifa gamers that actually play FPSes is? Most of them seem to be spergs for life sim games or other casual titles.


Again, how do you politicize a game about killing Nazis? Isn't that a political point in and of itself?


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Again, how do you politicize a game about killing Nazis? Isn't that a political point in and of itself?


You make it a much stupider political point by making it about modern day autists fighting boogeymen.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> You make it a much stupider political point by making it about modern day autists fighting boogeymen.


I imagine the marketing of Wolfenstein 2 is how people saw America when Trump was elected. No joke. 

I did not care much about the marketing. That question of politicizing Wolfenstein 2 was just lingering in my head for a while.


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I imagine the marketing of Wolfenstein 2 is how people saw America when Trump was elected. No joke.
> 
> I did not care much about the marketing. That question of politicizing Wolfenstein 2 was just lingering in my head for a while.


They shove in characters that say white man bad and communism good for absolutely no reason. At least they only really mention this stuff a few times, but the fact that they thought this was a good idea in nazi killing simulator 2017 was incredibly stupid. The only line in the first game that came anywhere close to this kind of thing was when their Jimi Hendrix analogue says that America never did anything for black people, but it's a throwaway line and the cutscene it's in is optional anyway. The black panther and communist preacher characters in 2 are a railroaded part of the storyline and end up part of your nazi fighting team, so somehow you're supposed to empathize with them. They also have the main character B.J. say "fuck you white nazi bitches" or something equally dumb after the first cutscene with black power whitey hater character. But over all the marketing over emphasized how much any of this messaging was a part of the game, and the only other social justice nonsense is present in obscure newspaper clippings you can search for hidden across the maps in the game.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> They shove in characters that say white man bad and communism good for absolutely no reason. At least they only really mention this stuff a few times, but the fact that they thought this was a good idea in nazi killing simulator 2017 was incredibly stupid. The only line in the first game that came anywhere close to this kind of thing was when their Jimi Hendrix analogue says that America never did anything for black people, but it's a throwaway line and the cutscene it's in is optional anyway. The black panther and communist preacher characters in 2 are a railroaded part of the storyline and end up part of your nazi fighting team, so somehow you're supposed to empathize with them. They also have the main character B.J. say "fuck you white nazi bitches" or something equally dumb after the first cutscene with black power whitey hater character. But over all the marketing over emphasized how much any of this messaging was a part of the game, and the only other social justice nonsense is present in obscure newspaper clippings you can search for hidden across the maps in the game.


But hasn't BJ Blazkowiski always hated Nazis? 

I've never played a Wolfenstein game, but have access to The New Order/The Old Blood.


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> But hasn't BJ Blazkowiski always hated Nazis?
> 
> I've never played a Wolfenstein game, but have access to The New Order/The Old Blood.


That's not the point. The entire game is about killing actual nazis. The nonsense marketing tried to tie into the antifa messaging at the time about punching 'nazis' I.e. literally anyone they hate and want to get rid of. It was a stupid thing to do and made the game much less appealing to purchase.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> That's not the point. The entire game is about killing actual nazis. The nonsense marketing tried to tie into the antifa messaging at the time about punching 'nazis' I.e. literally anyone they hate and want to get rid of. It was a stupid thing to do and made the game much less appealing to purchase.


How many people that believe in that Nazi perspective actually BOUGHT the game? 

I have no problem with political overtones in games. But try to add them with tact. I could MAYBE see this idea working with better writing or context.

It sounds like you're saying Bethesda took fear mongering with current events and used it to sell a game. Exploiting feelings for profit or "good guy" points.


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> How many people that believe in that Nazi perspective actually BOUGHT the game?
> 
> I have no problem with political overtones in games. But try to add them with tact. I could MAYBE see this idea working with better writing or context.
> 
> It sounds like you're saying Bethesda took fear mongering with current events and used it to sell a game. Exploiting feelings for profit or "good guy" points.


That's exactly what they did. I do not understand how they'd ever think it could translate to sales, but all of these companies seem to hire people that legitimately believe in these messages.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 1, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> That's exactly what they did. I do not understand how they'd ever think it could translate to sales, but all of these companies seem to hire people that legitimately believe in these messages.


The same reason that putting a rainbow flag on a product would equal more sales or awareness. It's window dressing in the grand scheme of things.

Corporations want to make money. Morals do not play into that unless it affects their bottom line.

I would still want to try Wolfenstein II.


----------



## Toolbox (May 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> The same reason that putting a rainbow flag on a product would equal more sales or awareness. It's window dressing in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Corporations want to make money. Morals do not play into that unless it affects their bottom line.
> 
> I would still want to try Wolfenstein II.


It's not as good as wolfenstein 1. Too many gimmicks attempted and not many of them work as well as they wanted. I've replayed 1, I don't think I want to finish 2 again.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (May 1, 2021)

Childhood favourite of mine


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 2, 2021)

The first time I saw this, I thought it was a joke, because I was watching something late at night.


----------



## Toolbox (May 2, 2021)

Jeff Boomhauer said:


> The first time I saw this, I thought it was a joke, because I was watching something late at night.


And this shit used to play all the time. How did they think this made them look professional?


----------



## Product Placement (May 3, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (May 5, 2021)

Product Placement said:


>


All that made me do was not eat anything. Who thinks it's a good idea to market food by having it mold in front of you?


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 6, 2021)

If anything, they should have lied about the number of days and claimed it was a competitor's burger. Still a horrible piece of advertising, but it's better than saying, "Here's our food when it looks bad! Cool, huh?"


----------



## The Last Stand (May 6, 2021)

Those early PS3 commercials gave me the creeps.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 6, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> SEGA in the 90s sounds like a pervert.


iirc those were all UK ads


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 6, 2021)

I remember getting these horrible ads on Youtube mobile a few months ago. They star the most insufferable faggot known to man.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 6, 2021)

Dear Youtubers: I will never download RAID SHADOW LEGENDS


----------



## The Last Stand (May 6, 2021)

Oh my GOD, I HATED that shit. The commercial, the song, everything. 

Everytime I would hear that song, I would immediately leave the room or turn that bitch off.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 6, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> All that made me do was not eat anything. Who thinks it's a good idea to market food by having it mold in front of you?


The whole logic of it seems to be "hey look, our product actually decomposes!", which is a thing you either never thought of or always thought it was a joke.


Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Dear Youtubers: I will never download RAID SHADOW LEGENDS
> 
> View attachment 2147179


I kinda like the animated shorts they produced. The gags were simple but cute the first time around.

Here's an Israeli commercial I fucking hate. 




The "hiiiiinam" part is annoying as hell and whenever it pops on YouTube you have the vain hopes of skipping before it is sounded, only to still be forced to hear it.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 6, 2021)

Roseanne shilling for Snickers. Because that’s what everyone is thinking when they see her in a food commercial ‘I wanna eat what she’s eating!’


----------



## Sped Xing (May 6, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Dear Youtubers: I will never download RAID SHADOW LEGENDS
> 
> View attachment 2147179


To be fair Internet Historian's raid shadowshilling is more entertaining than the non-advertisement content on most channels.


----------

